# The right strap is everything



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Originally this came on an oyster style bracelet, which I like, but this watch just didn't look right on it to me. So I replaced it with this jubilee!!!

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Have to say,I like both


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Hard to tell between the well lit wrist shot, with less of the bracelet showing, vs the darker off wrist shots. It might just be I like the first photo better, but that's my choice on current information.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

both ... this is why I have both options for me Sk007  but the jubilee can be a bit ratterly sometimes...


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

I like the top pichure not a fan of other bracelet just personal prefference 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

The Alpha oyster that mine came with was a not good, so switch between these :clap:

https://imgur.com/a8ZelET">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

[URL=https://imgur.com/jfimdkr]https://imgur.com/jfimdkr">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

[URL=https://imgur.com/BjHlMyz]https://imgur.com/BjHlMyz">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

[URL=https://imgur.com/OzoxASA]https://imgur.com/OzoxASA">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>

[URL=https://imgur.com/KTLHkzf]https://imgur.com/KTLHkzf">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

While not being a fan of NATO straps in general I am a big fan of Erikasoriginals straps.
Here is the latest addition on a recently purchased PRS-10.

















Sent from my MAR-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I like both - but prefer the lower



brummie1875 said:


> While not being a fan of NATO straps in general I am a big fan of Erikasoriginals straps.
> Here is the latest addition on a recently purchased PRS-10.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah - have one of those on my G10 - they are great - especially as that lumed piping really does glow quite well


----------



## JacobMoogberg (May 7, 2019)

The jubilee jives better with the jagged bezel IMO, the flat oyster looks a bit discordant in that regard.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Oyster, smarter, streamlined, and unfussy.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Jubilee bracelets go perfectly with a sheepskin coat and a battered jag.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jubilee


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I actually like both, but if I had to pick one, then the Jubilee just shades it.



brummie1875 said:


> While not being a fan of NATO straps in general I am a big fan of Erikasoriginals straps.
> Here is the latest addition on a recently purchased PRS-10.
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a perfect match, like they were made for each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

being lucky enough to also have both the oyster and jubilee being manufactured by those who owns the name copyright I believe, I find the jubilee to be more dressy of the two and oyster more sport / causal, that said the new R GMTs now come on jubilees to some dismay of aficionados, but I think it suits both :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

JacobMoogberg said:


> The jubilee jives better with the jagged bezel IMO, the flat oyster looks a bit discordant in that regard.


 Exactly!!! Thank you!



deano1956 said:


> being lucky enough to also have both the oyster and jubilee being manufactured by those who owns the name copyright I believe, I find the jubilee to be more dressy of the two and oyster more sport / causal, that said the new R GMTs now come on jubilees to some dismay of aficionados, but I think it suits both :thumbsup:
> 
> deano


 I agree with this for the most part.


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello, 
I prefer jubilee too. Looks more stylish than oyster.


----------

